
Trump bans US transactions with Chinese-owned TikTok and WeChat - mitchbob
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/06/us-senate-tiktok-ban
======
stx
Although I understand why but I can see banning WeChat as being much more
annoying to its users. Chinese people in the US use WeChat to communicate with
family back home and its more then a messenger.

